# VBA Code for Outlook E-Mail Due Date Reminder Based on 2 Cells



## miffy45 (Dec 18, 2022)

Hello everyone,
I am still new to VBA and would highly appreciate if anyone can help me in this struggle i'm facing.
I've tried read in forums and else but didn't have any thread that meet my condition.

The goal is, i want to make an e-mail reminder update document to all the Updater regardless who's the updater filled in Sheet 2 with PIC in the CC .
I make the PIC column to be automatically change based on the filled text in coulmn 'Customer' in Sheet 2.
The 2 condition that trigger the reminder is, when column 'Due Date' is H-2 until the column 'Status' are Closed.
E-mail address refer to Sheet 1.

Thank you.
Cheers!


----------

